# Como conectar Estereo Philips?...



## rbluciano (Oct 29, 2007)

Wenas a todos! Resulta que me regalaron un estereo para mi auto, un Philips DC349/ 1 PA y como es usado tiene todos los cables cortados atras y no se como va conectado, el problema es que tiene muchos cables atras, no solo 3 como lei en varios post de esta pagina, por lo que agradecería si alguien me indica para que sirve cada una de las salidas de los enchufes que tiene en la parte de atras, y como los conecto al auto (es un Fiat 600 que no tenia ningun estereo) Desde ya muchas gracias.!
Luciano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Consiguete una foto de la parte trasera del stereo, que se vean bien los cables (Colores)

En la carcaza suelen tener un esquema de conexión, viste algo ?


Fitito =


----------



## farzy (Oct 29, 2007)

espero que esto sea lo que necesites:


----------



## Leann (Jul 14, 2011)

hola, tengo un problema como el amigo luciano, pero a la inversa. compre un gol (que traen estos stereos) y no lo tiene conectado. compre otro y quiero conectarlos pero no se de que son los cables que estan hai. (el tester se me rompio)
me quedan:
1 CABLE ROJO con negro (grueso), ME IMAGINO QUE ES EL QUE VA A 12V+
1 CABLE ROJO mas fino que el anteriror no tengo idea pienso q es el de ignicion
1 cable blanco con celeste  que debe ser el va conectado a la antena
1 negro que debe ir a tierra
aparte de los cables de los altavoces

*PREGUNTAS:*
a) estan todos los cables??
b) esta bien lo que supongo??
c) me pueden ayudar??


----------

